# Bromothymol Blue



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Where can I buy or find* Bromothymol Blue*? If you or know anyone that has please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

....really hoping someone knows where to get some.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Also interested

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

olvap377 said:


> Also interested
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 I`m surprised no one chirped as yet.
If you need this for Drop checkers you can use the low range PH test kit reagent.
Regards


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

PetsMart has it for $7.99.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

wesignup said:


> PetsMart has it for $7.99.


Check Wally`s world, it might be a tad cheaper


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm currently not in town, but I also have a bunch for sale from time to time. 

I make it from the (dry) reagent I got from Sigma...


----------

